# My Swissvax Aluminium Cases



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Hiya guys,

I present my aluminum cases of products Swissvax. I bought them today, 3x1 offer for only 30€ (26 pounds) in Bauhaus (Spain) similar to Leroy Merlin. U know? 










The foam is divided in small squares that make very easy to draw the form of the tools/product in the interior. It isn't necessary to use scissors, you can do it with the hands.














































P.D: In the photo there are not seen all the Swissvax products that I have... bcoz they don't enter!! I must buy more cases... :lol:

Regards from Spain :wave:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

What a great collection of Swissvax looking brilliant in those cases :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

That's SEXY !


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - but I'd never put everything away properly again :lol:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

You're a bit posh my friend 
They look superb, congratulations JL :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Theyre well smart,Im jealous.
Ive been looking for ones like that but never actually found any nice ones.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice, i want some that :lol:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

maesal said:


> You're a bit posh my friend
> They look superb, congratulations JL :thumb:


LOL :lol::lol: A huge mate!!


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Envy!!


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

OOO very nice indeedy I am truly jealous but aren't the bottles upside down when you carry with the handle :lol:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

KevJM said:


> OOO very nice indeedy I am truly jealous but aren't the bottles upside down when you carry with the handle :lol:


Yeah, when I take the suitcase for the handle they are the other way round, but they are well fitted into the foam and don't move


----------



## Ranger (Mar 21, 2009)

I Want I Want


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TCD

Can you give me your e-mail please??

Regards


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed! a great buy. I love my alu cases. As said tho watch out for leaks when they are upside down.


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks amazing where did you get them from?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very James Bondish well done Q


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Very nice indeed, and very professional looking :thumb:

For anyone interested in doing something similar, slabs of the foam can be bought via ebay (search for puzzlefoam), as I've recently done something similar with a larger case, to keep my collection of spray guns safe during transport.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very smart


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice mate:thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Although they do look good, i have never really seen the appeal of Alu case for polishes etc.


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

That foam looks a good buy, if not the cases, having a look on ebay, puzzlefoam you say, cheers


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice layout...i have all my SV stuff in the big soft SV bag


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

:thumb:Great find and they look great:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought these cases in Bauhaus, like Leroy Merlin. The price was 30 euros, cheaper than buying on Ebay.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi TCD,

Looking quite fine there, but just wondering.. Why not just get the SV Master Collection bags? - They're perfectly fit, all bottles stands upwards(also the 470ml SV bottles, CF Pro etc.), so no leaking or spillage.

I have filled all my 1 ltr. polishes into these: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/empty-dispensers-12-us-oz-/prod_336.html

They're 355 ml. so big enough for any car I should mean.

I only have one at the moment, but will be buying another bag so that I have one for my Makita and G220 pads, PTG, BPs etc. and one for my polishing/waxing products.

This is my bag fitted with the polishers etc:

































Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Impressive, looks great!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, I'm off to the store tomorrow to get some of those!! Thanks for the idea!!


----------

